# Inside the new Uber: Weak coffee, vanishing perks and fast-deflating morale



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

*A former employee had been hoping to pay off a house. Now that person says they will be lucky to buy a bike or two.*

Uber's CEO told staff: "We need to ship more quickly and operate more effectively and efficiently than we are today."

SAN FRANCISCO - Tech IPOs have long been viewed as a boon for Silicon Valley workers, ushering in a new era of corporate stability and stock-driven wealth.

That's not been the case at Uber, where the stock price has fallen roughly 30 percent since going public in May and employees say they've noticed cuts to amenities as basic as the brands of coffee available for brewing.

Uber is changing as it shifts from a closely held unicorn start-up to a publicly traded company that appears to be losing investors' confidence, according to interviews with current and former workers. Those changes include laying off more than 800 workers over the summer.

Meanwhile, stock units are valued at a fraction of what many employees were led to believe. And executives are imposing workflow changes aimed at improving the company's efficiency, adjustments that strike some employees as stifling innovation.

"We need to ship more quickly and operate more effectively and efficiently than we are today," Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi said in a recent company email following the announcement of engineering and product team layoffs. "We are not doing this for Wall Street. We are doing this for Uber. It's critical we get our edge back and continually push ourselves to do better."

Uber was the second of what was supposed to be a blockbuster summer of public offerings. But many haven't gone as expected, raising questions about a potential tech bubble. Rival Lyft was the first. Its stock price plunged in the days following its $72-per-share opening, rounding out the summer more than 40 percent below that price. WeWork, which was set to go public this month, was forced to postpone its IPO date amid billions in losses and conflicts of interest for its embattled chief executive, who stepped down from that role Tuesday.

In fact, the wave of 2018 and 2019 IPOs largely driven by the tech sector have been among the worst performing since the dot-com bubble in 1999, according to Goldman Sachs analysts.

*"Investigators are there first to protect Uber"*





"In terms of profitability, IPOs from the current cycle look more like Tech boom IPOs than offerings completed during the 2001-2009 period," they said in a report that examined 4,481 U.S. IPOs over a quarter century.

At Uber, the company's initial market value was roughly two-thirds of the top end of what was expected. A company once supposedly valued at $120 billion in the most optimistic projections now has a market cap of $51 billion. And many are questioning whether the money-bleeding company can succeed amid slowing growth, when investors are holding it accountable.

As a result, Uber is "turning [into] an operations company - not a product/tech company," said one former senior employee, who declined to be named publicly, citing a separation agreement with the company.

Executives inside Uber have told employees they will devote fewer costly resources to user experience and research - including teams who worked on those issues - and conduct more direct testing of in-app features for riders and drivers.

"We will deliberately rely less on user research for tactical features and instead rely more on experimentation," Uber's chief of product, Manik Gupta, wrote to employees in an email the day of this month's layoffs. "We will focus on fewer projects with more direct business impact."

The new strategy surfaced at a product event in San Francisco on Thursday, when Uber announced a redesign of its app that will place the menu of mobility and food delivery options - bikes and scooters, ride-hailing, transit and Uber Eats - all together. It's an effort, Khosrowshahi said, to make Uber the "operating system for your everyday life."

Uber will test out the redesign on some, while maintaining the classic version built around the map for others in an effort to see how users respond. Gupta, in an interview at the event Thursday, acknowledged the growing pains that accompanied going public and the ensuing layoffs, adding it was difficult.

"From my standpoint the important thing is we're all focused on execution," Gupta said in the interview. "What people who are really motivated, what they really want, is a set of problems to work on which are very exciting, they are world changing. I think we have a lot of them and we just have to make sure that we continue to build incredible products."

Workers have paid close attention to the scrutiny the company has attracted in the months since its IPO. They've grown agitated as top-down changes have been imposed that they saw as stripping away their autonomy, and they've become vocal at increasingly contentious all-hands meetings, where the tensions between workers and management have manifested.

For example, Jill Hazelbaker, Uber's senior vice president of marketing and public affairs, was asked at a team meeting this month what her team would do about the company's reputational crisis, particularly as a new book focused on the company published.

"I think we need to put our heads down and execute," she said, according to excerpts of her comments provided to The Washington Post. "I'd just say we've got to get a bit thicker skin about this stuff."

The mantra doubles, perhaps, as a guiding light of the Uber of new.

Uber declined to make Khosrowshahi or Hazelbaker available for comment.

Uber went public in May at a time when it had spent a decade establishing itself as the dominant player in ride-hailing. Since then it has slashed its staff of 27,000 by more than 3 percent. The company announced a restructuring in June and let go a third of its marketing department in July. It imposed a hiring freeze on some U.S. and Canada engineers. Uber's bike business also appears to be under pressure, after pulling out from several cities and hiking up prices elsewhere.

Inside the company, executives became consumed with its reputation, which hadn't improved since the #DeleteUber scandal, and focused on telling a new story.

At the same all-hands meeting this month, Khosrowshahi was pressed on whether the job cuts were over.

"I have asked every single [executive] team member to take a look at their particular teams and their particular structures," Khosrowshahi said, reiterating the charge he had made clear to managers after the IPO. "I do think that the worst is behind us."

But morale suffered as the company seemed to crack down. It stopped letting people anonymously ask questions at all-hands meetings. Starbucks showed up in coffee dispensers, and craft coffee from Stumptown, a roaster based in Portland, Ore., went away. Office supplies like giant sticky notes dried up, and the company no longer hands out "Uberversary" balloons.

Even as a hiring freeze for some U.S. and Canada engineers was in effect, Uber had already ramped up its efforts to tap the global market for employees, a move that struck some employees as a sign of further corporatization. It looked to other engineering outposts, including India, to sweep up new talent at a lower cost. LinkedIn searches showed several dozen job postings for design and engineering-related positions in Bangalore and Hyderabad, India, where Uber hosts offices, just in the past several weeks - as the hiring freeze elsewhere was in effect. But employees were laid off in India as well.

Uber declined to say whether more layoffs were forthcoming, or what department any such action would target. Khosrowshahi has instructed managers to review their departments for cost efficiencies.

Employees also said they were upset by some of the new business strategies employed by Uber to appeal to drivers in the wake of the IPO. One was a survey offered within the app that hinted the company was looking at offering a new service to give loans to drivers, which the employees saw as a cash squeeze.

"We have morals," one former employee said, calling the survey on what was regarded as a potential payday advance program "painful."

Meanwhile, those who are no longer with the company, who joined thinking they'd accumulated a nest egg in stock options, are left with the downsides of a floundering IPO. The former employees, who received restricted stock upon joining, said those close to them are now saying they should sell.

The former employee had been hoping to pay off a house. Now that person says they will be lucky to buy a bike or two.

It's a common pattern for tech start-ups to slump as they enter maturity, says Mike Maples Jr., founding partner of venture capital firm Floodgate Fund, an early investor in Lyft.

"The early employees want to change the rules and be aggressive and make things happen," he said. "The later employees may be attracted more to the security of the job and more the conventional trappings of having a job. That's going to obviously slow down a company's willingness to take risks and do new things."

https://www.washingtonpost.com/tech...ilityforscreenreader&outputType=accessibility


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

and drivers are supposed to feel bad for these evil people why? I hope all of these evil employees (can you imagine an entire headquarters of evil people doing evil things day after day how toxic that would be) DO lose their homes DO lose their jobs AND never get a job again because they worked for Uber. I am sure Wall Street would take on people who worked at Uber but any companies that are socially conscious would reject, in a second, anyone who has credentials with the words Uber or Lyft in them. By working at Uber HQ that says a lot about a person hence I hope that each and every employee finds themselves on the street in the Tenderloin district (a bit rougher than other neighborhoods hence why I chose this neighborhood for Uber HQ employee tent camp).


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Starbucks showed up in coffee dispensers, and craft coffee from Stumptown, a roaster based in Portland, Ore., went away. Office supplies like giant sticky notes dried up, and the company no longer hands out "Uberversary" balloons.


Boo hoo.

Sounds like the spoiled Uber employees are facing belt tightening, just like us normal folks have to do when funds are low and we have to stick to our budget.

Still, most drivers can't even afford Starbucks.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> *A former employee had been hoping to pay off a house. Now that person says they will be lucky to buy a bike or two.*
> 
> Uber's CEO told staff: "We need to ship more quickly and operate more effectively and efficiently than we are today."
> 
> ...


It's clear, whether you're an Uber driver or employee, you gotta have a plan.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> By working at Uber HQ that says a lot about a person





MHR said:


> spoiled Uber employees are facing belt tightening


It'll be very interesting to look at a "cultural" chart of Uber engineering and code writing teams. My feeling is that when Uber started recruiting in larger numbers and started expanding operations, they've looked for the cheapest coders and the cheapest engineers on the market (other than the managers). That technical and cheap laborforce which Silicon Valley is built with, has Chinese and Indian heritage.

I personally don't have any problems with their heritage, but people coming from those struggling societies have no understanding of American values, don't care too much about society (because they have nothing in common with it yet), want to succeed at any price and are good enough to get hired and undercut American level salaries (in the tech field). Once they got hired and go familiar with the pressure of that highly dysfunctional working place, they've done what they've grown up with - survival mode in a hostile environment. They've sacrificed almost everything for the stock options money.

In a way, those employees were the reason Uber was and is so toxic - because they silently put up with the abuse for the sake of the money.



IR12 said:


> you gotta have a plan.


Those employees have no plan because, if I am correct, they are not educated to have one. In India or China, you only survive at any costs and the only plan is to go to school, get a great education (lacking teamwork knowledge though - because you are highly egoistical), and get out by being hired by a big company in the US or in the EU.

When they've seen the stock options, they put up with the abuse and waited for the IPO. Without the understanding of how capitalism works, where companies can go bankrupt if not flexible enough to adapt and make healthy profits, today they are completely lost, with no direction whatsoever.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MHR said:


> Boo hoo.
> 
> Sounds like the spoiled Uber employees are facing belt tightening, just like us normal folks have to do when funds are low and we have to stick to our budget.
> 
> Still, most drivers can't even afford Starbucks.


I have $5 in my pocket but
I'm not gonna blow it on a coffee
Never had a Starbucks in my life
Wouldn't even go there if it was
buy 1 get 1 free....


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Wouldn't even go there if it was
> buy 1 get 1 free....


Remember when we got the coupons from Uber?

I didn't even use them.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

They get free Starbucks and we get nothing so they can cry all they want I do not care.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> and drivers are supposed to feel bad for these evil people why? I hope all of these evil employees (can you imagine an entire headquarters of evil people doing evil things day after day how toxic that would be) DO lose their homes DO lose their jobs AND never get a job again because they worked for Uber. I am sure Wall Street would take on people who worked at Uber but any companies that are socially conscious would reject, in a second, anyone who has credentials with the words Uber or Lyft in them. By working at Uber HQ that says a lot about a person hence I hope that each and every employee finds themselves on the street in the Tenderloin district (a bit rougher than other neighborhoods hence why I chose this neighborhood for Uber HQ employee tent camp).


I'm confident corporate Doesn't Care in the least how nonemployee drivers
feel
think
live
or die

Just as long as u don't assault, murder or kidnap Uber's Clients


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Hahahaha....






meanwhile...


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

MHR said:


> Remember when we got the coupons from Uber?
> 
> I didn't even use them.


Never received mine. Called support you can imagine how that went.

I'd like to see these guys show up to work and be told their salary has been cut but they will somehow make more money. Sound familiar? I guess they'll just have to make do with Starbucks. SMFH.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Let's see...we just won't count the first and last minute of each hour...therefore Uber employees will actually make more, per hour, eight times a day. How'd I do creating Uber logic? I hereby patent this method, so Dara, if you use it, you owe me.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The two circled parts made me laugh out loud for very different reasons.










Morals = Laugh at bullshit.

House to bike = Laugh at karma. Maybe you can buy a car to live in like drivers in San Francisco


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> A former employee had been hoping to pay off a house. Now that person says they will be lucky to buy a bike or two.


Are these the same people that will spend 2k on a bicycle?

If so they're still doing better than most.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> It'll be very interesting to look at a "cultural" chart of Uber engineering and code writing teams. My feeling is that when Uber started recruiting in larger numbers and started expanding operations, they've looked for the cheapest coders and the cheapest engineers on the market (other than the managers). That technical and cheap laborforce which Silicon Valley is built with, has Chinese and Indian heritage.
> 
> I personally don't have any problems with their heritage, but people coming from those struggling societies have no understanding of American values, don't care too much about society (because they have nothing in common with it yet), want to succeed at any price and are good enough to get hired and undercut American level salaries (in the tech field). Once they got hired and go familiar with the pressure of that highly dysfunctional working place, they've done what they've grown up with - survival mode in a hostile environment. They've sacrificed almost everything for the stock options money.
> 
> ...


You have hit it spot on!! I agree that the culture of the programmers is instrumental in how they view the app, as well as the world. Even though you may physically move, your culture is going to stick with you. For example, Dara is from Iran. I have lived in the Middle East for years and found the culture of lying is the norm and not the exception. One could never believe what ANYONE said to ANYONE while living over there but it was accepted as the norm. Now when I hear Dara speak I just think about my time in the Middle East (yes Persia is close enough to the Middle East to culturally include it), I think about the norm of lying and how there is no shame culturally in doing so. As for the third world programmers and ROHIT, they don't know any different than their own worldviews which are now brought to the shores of the USA.



Cold Fusion said:


> I'm confident corporate Doesn't Care in the least how nonemployee drivers
> feel
> think
> live
> ...


to add to your last line......but if its the drivers then its ok as they are expendable (surely this is in their handbook of how to be lawless in a lawless society)



New2This said:


> The two circled parts made me laugh out loud for very different reasons.
> 
> View attachment 362401
> 
> ...





jocker12 said:


> *A former employee had been hoping to pay off a house. Now that person says they will be lucky to buy a bike or two.*
> 
> Uber's CEO told staff: "We need to ship more quickly and operate more effectively and efficiently than we are today."
> 
> ...


"WE HAVE MORALS"????? Maybe they should cut out the cannabis that is obviously skewing their sense of reality. Calling the payday advance program painful??? Isn't that what they are doing to drivers? Drivers are now PAYING to drive when they aren't driving surge. So the very people who saw no problem with the payday scenario being thrown onto drivers are now saying they have morals and this isn't right when it comes to THEM? Holy cow just when I thought I had understood Uber culture they throw another zinger at us to show the low-brow culture can keep getting lower.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> "We need to ship more quickly and operate more effectively and efficiently than we are today," Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi said in a recent company email following the announcement of engineering and product team layoffs. "We are not doing this for Wall Street. We are doing this for Uber. It's critical we get our edge back and continually push ourselves to do better."


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

XPG said:


> View attachment 362413


That's a nice salary if accurate.
Sorta surprised at the mid & senior levels.
Curious at the actual employee count in the category.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> For example, Dara is from Iran.


IMO there are three distinct categories.

First-generation that has significant difficulties to adjust to the new culture.

Kids born oversees that move to a different culture at a very young age (like Dara), that adjust their behavior to the new environment but still carry the cultural baggage because they've had enough time there to understand, accept and respect those values.

And the kids born in the different new culture, that don't resonate to their parents previous culture, don't understand it and also don't accept it because it doesn't represent their values learned in the new land.



XPG said:


> View attachment 362413


As toxic as Uber was and is, I don't think the engineers and the coders with Indian or Chinese heritage had their salaries increased too much. They got hooked up on the "stock option" illusion, and became the perfect Uber trolls anybody could've imagined because their future was depending on a stellar Uber IPO.

Also, probably these salary levels are for California, and San Francisco is one of the most expensive city to live in the world (and salaries would normally reflect that).
https://www.kiplinger.com/slideshow...pensive-u-s-cities-to-live-in-2019/index.html


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Poor bastards are starting to think November 6th will never arrive.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> As toxic as Uber was and is, I don't think the engineers and the coders with Indian or Chinese heritage had their salaries increased too much. They got hooked up on the "stock option" illusion, and became the perfect Uber trolls anybody could've imagined because their future was depending on a stellar Uber IPO.
> 
> Also, probably these salary levels are for California, and San Francisco is one of the most expensive city to live in the world (and salaries would normally reflect that).


*Uber Engineer Salaries*


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

XPG said:


> *Uber Engineer Salaries*
> View attachment 362484


I found an article on it.
These numbers include bonus & stock options.
Base salaries are much lower.
Any company paying out bonuses & losing money is destined for failure. Not sure how the stock holders feel about it either. makes me laugh if that anyone with stock options that are worth something will be dumping it all soon.
Sorta ridiculous to pay a software engineer over $500 k if they are producing these apps too. Great gig if you can get it.
Now I really don't feel any remorse for these tech guys getting canned.



1.5xorbust said:


> Poor bastards are starting to think November 6th will never arrive.


Guess it depends on you options price you got. Stock could drop to $25 a share by early November....well short of the $80-$100 price pumping talk.


----------



## iPHX (Jun 7, 2016)

Here are the accommodations at the Phoenix C.O.E. for Uber Employees. Expect similar arrangements at other offices. They spend big bucks here. But drivers get nothing. It's very unfortunate becuase we pay for thier 'Uber' brand Lucky Charms...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> *A former employee had been hoping to pay off a house. Now that person says they will be lucky to buy a bike or two.*
> 
> Uber's CEO told staff: "We need to ship more quickly and operate more effectively and efficiently than we are today."
> 
> ...


Uber Corporate should GET USED TO WHAT THEY CREATED FOR US !

LOWER INCOME EVERY QUARTER !


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

iPHX said:


> Here are the accommodations at the Phoenix C.O.E. for Uber Employees. Expect similar arrangements at other offices. They spend big bucks here. But drivers get nothing. It's very unfortunate becuase we pay for thier lucky charms.


You gotta blame investors. There isn't a single investor or board member reigning in spending or the negative attitude everyone in the world has about Uber and even Lyft.

Just think about how much drivers in the Lyft rate cut regions absolutely despise Lyft and even those of us in the non rate cut regions that know how much worse Lyft is than even Uber when it comes to things like switching riders mid pickup, cancelling rides because you're stopped at a red light etc etc.

When it comes down to it, nobody at either Uber or Lyft truly cares about making the app and company better. Nobody.

They've created a low morale cesspool of a culture where you have to be embarrassed to say you work there or used to work there.

Both companies need a complete makeover top to bottom and that's just never going to happen.

All Dara wants to do is fly around the country listening to himself speak and trying to sound charismatic with his bs.


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

"_Employees also said they were upset by some of the new business strategies employed by Uber to appeal to drivers in the wake of the IPO. One was a survey offered within the app that hinted the company was looking at offering a new service to give loans to drivers, which the employees saw as a cash squeeze_."

Everyone for themselves....mgt, employees, drivers, pax, shareholders.

Used to pick up uber employees at market and 9th or lyft employees by the ballpark. Most asked condesendingly 'has it been busy' and i replied 'pay is dropping....are they aiming to pay drivers min wage?' Then conversation usually ends. Only a few are sympathetic.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Oh noes..

No more craft coffee..

They have to drink starbucks?

The humanity...

the humanity...


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

iPHX said:


> Here are the accommodations at the Phoenix C.O.E. for Uber Employees. Expect similar arrangements at other offices. They spend big bucks here. But drivers get nothing. It's very unfortunate becuase we pay for thier lucky charms.


 I wonder if they press that Uber logo on toilet papers so employees can remember who they work for.


----------



## AgentSmith (Aug 27, 2017)

What does “ship more quickly” mean? 
Strange phrasing? Am I missing something or did Uber buy Amazon...


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

AgentSmith said:


> What does "ship more quickly" mean?


 ship more = fire more


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

XPG said:


> ship more = fire more


Fire more ASAP









...and the drivers...









It is called *Poetic Justice!*


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Uber is what happens when you ignore all wisdom and decide you know better. Where they could have had a flourishing company that enriches others, they violated the laws of the universe and thought they could get away with it. Now they think cutting back on little costs here and there will solve the fundamental flaw of their company, which is STUPIDITY.



iPHX said:


> Here are the accommodations at the Phoenix C.O.E. for Uber Employees. Expect similar arrangements at other offices. They spend big bucks here. But drivers get nothing. It's very unfortunate becuase we pay for thier 'Uber' brand Lucky Charms...


Maybe they could save costs by not branding everything with Uber. What's the point of that? Also, what kind of garbage food offering is that? Where is the real food? Is this to feed children or adults?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

itsablackmarket said:


> Uber is what happens when you ignore all wisdom and decide you know better. Where they could have had a flourishing company that enriches others, they violated the laws of the universe and thought they could get away with it. Now they think cutting back on little costs here and there will solve the fundamental flaw of their company, which is STUPIDITY.
> 
> 
> Maybe they could save costs by not branding everything with Uber. What's the point of that? Also, what kind of garbage food offering is that? Where is the real food? Is this to feed children or adults?


Couldn't have put it better myself. Stupidity is indeed their problem. I bet they'd like to go back in time and save billions on flying cars!

They've lost over 6B, so far this year lol. Can't wait to see them bankrupt. I added 3 new sources of income to my collection last month. Driving rideshare actually decreases my overall income cuz I could be making a higher rate at my computer but I love driving around so I do it. Don't like sitting on my ass in front of a screen for too long. I do jogs between pings too so I count that as a bonus perk.


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

AgentSmith said:


> What does "ship more quickly" mean?
> Strange phrasing? Am I missing something or did Uber buy Amazon...


Implies imop to move faster with decisions that impact the business.
Ex - cut the dead wait with IT jobs paying $250k plus a year.
Get nimble with job functions.
Essentially the Uber ship is taking on water & if your position is not an essential function, you are on notice.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If Uber isn’t miraculously profitable on the next quarterly numbers they never will be.

They are cutting pennies in the kitchen while burning $100s in a barrel.


Games over folks...

It really is..


the final countdown...


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

Uber has managed to perfect the concept of promising dreams and eventually replacing higher paid workers with those willing to work for less over the last few years.

Why would any of those experiencing the same in their corporate structure be surprised to see it happening to them?

Karma is a *****.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

XPG said:


> I wonder if they press that Uber logo on toilet papers so employees can remember who they work for.
> 
> View attachment 362706
> 
> ...


Uber " LUCKY CHARMS "!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Oh i was going to add this to my last post..



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If Uber isn't miraculously profitable on the next quarterly numbers they never will be.
> 
> They are cutting pennies in the kitchen while burning $100s in a barrel.
> 
> ...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You gotta blame investors. There isn't a single investor or board member reigning in spending or the negative attitude everyone in the world has about Uber and even Lyft.
> 
> Just think about how much drivers in the Lyft rate cut regions absolutely despise Lyft and even those of us in the non rate cut regions that know how much worse Lyft is than even Uber when it comes to things like switching riders mid pickup, cancelling rides because you're stopped at a red light etc etc.
> 
> ...


They're delusional. They bought into the fantasy of a multi-Trillion dollar market opportunity fostered by that futures report from Intel. The stock market is now providing them with a serious reality check which I believe will get even more painful.



MHR said:


> Boo hoo.
> 
> Sounds like the spoiled Uber employees are facing belt tightening, just like us normal folks have to do when funds are low and we have to stick to our budget.
> 
> Still, most drivers can't even afford Starbucks.


Many Silicon Valley people have no idea how disconnected they are from how the real world functions. Their whining about Starbucks proves it.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

iPHX said:


> Here are the accommodations at the Phoenix C.O.E. for Uber Employees. Expect similar arrangements at other offices. They spend big bucks here. But drivers get nothing. It's very unfortunate becuase we pay for thier 'Uber' brand Lucky Charms...


Pfffft!!!!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Oh Lord they have to suffer and live with only Starbucks... May they each gag on their next cup and die... No sympathy for these arrogant 20 something's who have treated us drivers as a stepping stone to their fortunes.. I hope to see them in the unemployment line shortly...


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> I agree that the culture of the programmers is instrumental in how they view the app, as well as the world.


Here is a good place to start understanding U.S. Software Developers' mindset on "progress" as a cultural target and the way to achieve it, by finding out their birthplaces.

http://econdataus.com/bp_sw_us.htm


----------

